# Blinking Side Markers?



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

I like the concept. So much so that I thought the side markers blinked anyway. I just went outside and checked to make sure what you are saying is right. Sure enough, the side markers dont blink. Thanks for the lesson.
When I get my fancy smoked side markers with the LED bulbs I will wire it up just as you have described


----------



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

I was just thinking the same thing this morning about the side markers flashing. So I went out and checked too. They don't but I think they are a little low and too far forward to be seen by traffic to the side of you.


----------

